# Modifying OTT forks to accept TTF bands



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

This takes an older published mod of mine and updates it.

Situation: I've two Flippinout (now Simple-Shot) Maxim Champs. The forks are close together, and although the forks are grooved to accept OTT bands or tubes, I wanted one of the Champs to be able to use flat bands TTF. The problem is, the way the forks are grooved to accept tubes, neatly tying on TTF bands becomes very problematic.

The photos I hope are hopefully "self-explanatory", but just in case, here's what I did for each fork:

I cut a wooden dowel to fill in the hole for the tube (which I won't be using) and CA ("Superglue") glued it in the hole.

I cut a half-moon shape from a wide tongue-depressor type stick, and glued it into the slots.

With the slots and holes filled in, I was able to tie on flat bands in TTF fashion, without crushing the bands out of shape.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

That is a really slick idea. I have a 1st gen scout that I cut the tube slots too wide and quite sloppily, do you think CA gluing in some tongue depressors would work to fill the frame or would I be better with something like JB weld? Thanks


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's a pretty slick mod, it hardly shows after the wrap n tuck. One thing to think about is wether or not the glue will stay stuck to that plastic. I haven't had much luck with it in the past. I never tried ca, but just about everything else.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Good idea Thwack


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

The CA glue appears to be doing it's job very well. I recommend that you try that first.

If you want to use JB Weld, you'd want to find out from JB if their plastic weld would adhere wood to a plastic-type substance,

or if they have another suggestion.

Good luck, bro'

THWACK!


----------

